# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  معاجم اللغة العربية

## LoCuS

* المقدمة:
تعددت المعاجم العربية وتنوعت خلال العصور السالفة ولكن القصد منها في كل الأحوال كان واحدا وهو حراسة القرآن من أن يقتحمه خطأ في النطق أو الفهم، وحراسة العربية من أن يتقحم حرمها دخيل لا ترضى عنه العربية، وصيانة هذه الثروة من الضياع.
مرت المعاجم العربية بأطوار مختلفة وتعددت مدارسها المعجمية واللغوية، وهذه المدارس على 
سبيل الأيجاز هي:

أ- مدرسة الخليل:
مدرسة الخليل أول مدرسة عرفتها العربية في تاريخ المعجم العربي، والخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي إمام هذه المدرسة وإمام المعجميين عامة، فهو أول من شق أمامهم طريق التأليف المعجمي ودلهم عليه.
وقوام مدرسته ترتيب المواد على الحروف حسب مخارجها وتقسيم المعجم إلى كتب، وتفريع الكتب إلى أبواب بحسب الأبنية، وحشد الكلمات في الأبواب، وقلب الكلمة إلى مختلف الصيغ التي تأتي منها، مثل قوله في باب السين والميم مع الواو والألف والياء: سوم، وسم، سمو، مسو، موس.
وقد سار بعض رواد التأليف المعجمي على نهج الخليل، فالتزمه الأزهري في "التهذيب" وابن عباد في "المحيط"، والقالي في( البارع).
ولم يكن هؤلاء الرواد مقلِّدين، ولم يتبعوا الخليل في كل دقيقة من دقائق منهجه، بل خالفوه في بعض منهجه، وأضافوا إلى طريقة الخليل أشياء جديدة، وهذا الجديد الذي أضافوه أو المقصد الذي أرادوه، نتيجة تطور التأليف المعجمي الملحوظ.
ومن أوجه الخلاف بين رائد هذه المدرسة وأتباعها أن الخليل جعل كل كتاب في معجمه قائمًا على حرف من حروف الهجاء، ومقسومًا إلى أربعة أبواب: الثنائي المضاعف، والثلاثي الصحيح، واللفيف، وجعل الباب الرابع للرباعي والخماسي.
وكذلك صنع القالي، إلا أنه أفرد لكل من الرباعي والخماسي بابًا، وعزل ما كان ثلاثيا معتلا بحرف عن اللفيف، وسماه الثلاثي المعتل. 
والأزهري خالف الخليل في المهموز وأحرف العلة، حيث أراد الأزهري إفراد المهموز دون تفرقة، وعزله عن المعتل، ولكنه لم يوفق كل التوفيق.

ب- مدرسة أبي عبيد:
وهي التي تنتسب إلى أحد أئمة اللغة والأدب أبي عُبيد القاسم بن سلام، وقواعدها بناء المعجم على المعاني والموضوعات، وذلك بعقد أبواب وفصول للمسميات التي تتشابه في المعنى أو تتقارب، وكانت طريقة أبي عبيد من أولى المراحل التي بدأ فيها التأليف اللغوي، ولكن بدأ كتبًا صغيرة، كل كتاب يؤلّف في موضوع، مثل كتاب الخيل، وكتاب اللبن، وكتاب العسل، وكتاب الحشرات،...
وفَضْلُ أبي عبيد أنه جمع أشتات هذه الموضوعات والمعاني في كتاب كبير، يضم أكثر من ثلاثين كتابا مثل: خلق الإنسان، والنساء، واللباس، والطعام والشراب، ... ومجموع ما تضم هذه الكتب الثلاثون سبعة عشر ألف حرف وأكثر.
وقد جمع أبو عبيدة أشتات الكتب الصغيرة المؤلفة بحسب المعاني والموضوعات، وجمعها في غريبه، وقسمها أبوابا سماها كتبا، ثم أفرد كل كتاب بموضوع حشد فيه من الكلمات ما يتفق مع العنوان، فمثلا حشد في كتاب النساء كل الكلمات الخاصة بهذا الجنس.
واتبع أبا عبيدة في تأليفه من القدماء أبو الحسن الهنائي الأزدي - المعروف بكراع النمل – في (المنجد) فيما أتفق لفظة وأختلف معناه. كتابة
واتبعه ابن سيده في "المخصص" وتوسع فيه كثيرا، ومن المعاصرين مؤلفا كتاب (الإفصاح).



ومن المعاجم المعاصرة التي سارت على نهج الترتيب الألفبائي "المعجم الوسيط" الذي أصدره مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة، ويتلخص المنهج الذي نهجه مجمع اللغة العربية في ترتيب مواد المعجم في ما يلي:
تقديم الأفعال على الأسماء.
تقديم المجرد على المزيد من الأفعال.
تقديم المعنى الحسيّ على المعنى العقلي، والحقيقي على المجازي.
تقديم الفعل اللازم على الفعل المتعدِّي.

*2- أنوع المعاجم
توفر المعاجم معلومات عن كلمات لغة معينة. وتنقسم المعاجم من منظور معاني الكلمات إلى معاجم لغوية ومعاجم متخصصة. ويقصد بالمعاجم اللغوية: تلك التي تعني بمفردات لغة معينة فتشرحها وتوضح معانيها أو تلك التي تعني بمفردات لغة ما لتضع لها ما يقابلها من مفردات لغة أخرى. أما المعاجم المتخصصة فهي تلك التي تعني ببحث معاني المصطلحات المستخدمة في أحد المجالات المعينة. وقد يكون هذا البحث أيضا من منظور لغة واحدة أو من منظور لغتين أو أكثر. ونورد فيما يلي تفصيل ذلك، على أن نضع في اعتبارنا دائما – ولغرض هذا البحث – أننا نقصر حديثنا على اللغة العربية.

أولا: المعاجم اللغوية ( أحادية اللغة): 
تعتبر المعاجم اللغوية بمثابة خزائن اللغة وكنوزها التي يمكن لأي فرد أن يستمد منها ما يُزيد حصيلته اللغوية وينميها ويجعلها مرنة طيعة سواء في مجال تلقيه أو عطائه – أي في مجال استيعابه وفهمه لما يقرأه أو في مجال تعبيره وإبداعه لما ينتجه.
وفي مجال بحثنا للمعاجم اللغوية، نستعرض المعاجم اللغوية العربية.

المعاجم اللغوية العربية:
عرفت اللغة العربية العديد من المعاجم بمختلف أنواعها، منذ القرن الثاني الهجري وحتى أيامنا هذه. وظهرت عدة مناهج لطرق تبويب الكلمات فيها. ويعتبر التعرف على مناهج ترتيب المفردات في المعاجم اللغوية أمرا في غاية الأهمية، وذلك لتسهيل مهمة الكشف عما تحتويه هذه المعاجم من كلمات، ولاستغلال هذه المصادر الحيوية الهامة في تنمية الرصيد اللفظي لمن يستخدم اللغة. ونعرض فيما يلي أهم مناهج ترتيب الكلمات في المعاجم العربية :

أ- الترتيب التقليبي أو الصوتي:
يتم تصنيف المفردات في المعاجم التي تتبع هذا الترتيب في أبواب بعدد حروف الهجاء حسب مخارج حروفها الأصلية من جهاز النطق.
وأشهر المعاجم التي تتبع هذا الترتيب:
• معجم " العين " للخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي
• معجم " تهذيب اللغة " لمحمد بن أحمد بن الأزهر الهروي

ب- الترتيب الألفبائي للأواخر – أو ( القوافي): 
يتم تصنيف المفردات في هذا النوع من المعاجم في أبواب متسلسلة وفق تسلسل حروف الهجاء العربية. ثم يتم ترتيب الكلمات في هذه الأبواب بحسب أواخر حروفها الأصلية.
وأشهر المعاجم التي تتبع هذا الترتيب:
• معجم " تاج اللغة وصحاح العربية " ( والذي اشتهر باسم " الصحاح " ) لإسماعيل بن حماد الجوهري
• معجم " لسان العرب " لابن منظور الأفريقي
• معجم " القاموس المحيط " لمحمد بن يعقوب الفيروزآبادي

ج- الترتيب الهجائي الجذري:
ينقسم المعجم وفقا لهذا الترتيب غالبا إلى أبواب بعدد حروف الهجاء وحسب تسلسلها المألوف، ويخصص لكل حرف منها باب. ثم يتم ترتيب الألفاظ في الأبواب وفقا لأوائل أصولها بعد إرجاعها إلى جذورها. 
وأشهر المعاجم التي تأخذ بهذا الترتيب:
• معجم " أساس البلاغة " لجار الله محمود بن عمر الزمخشري
• معجم " المصباح المنير " لأحمد بن محمد الفيومي
• " المعجم الوسيط " الصادر عن مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة
• " المعجم العربي الأساسي " الصادر عن المنظمة العربية للتربية والعلوم والثقافة

د- الترتيب الهجائي النطقي:
وينقسم المعجم تبعا لهذا الترتيب إلى أبواب بعدد حروف الهجاء وتسلسلها كذلك. ثم يتم ترتيب الكلمات في الأبواب وفقا للحرف الأول منها، دون النظر للأصلي أو المزيد فيها. وهكذا ترد الكلمة في المعجم حسب نطقها أو لفظها.
ومن أشهر المعاجم التي تم تصنيفها وفقا لهذا الترتيب:
•) معجم " المنجد في اللغة " لعلي بن الحسن الهنائي ( الشهير باسم كراع النمل 
• معجم " الرائد " لجبران مسعود
• معجم " لاروس: المعجم العربي الحديث " لخليل الجر


هـ- الترتيب الدلالي:
وينقسم المعجم وفقا لهذا الترتيب إلى أبواب معنوية، ويأتي تحت كل باب العائلة الدلالية للكلمة عنوان هذا الباب. وعلى سبيل المثال، ففي معجم " الألفاظ الكتابية " للهمذاني، نجد تحت ( باب الزلة والخطأ يقال في الخطأ: كان ذلك من فلان( زلة، وهفوة، وعثرة، وسقطة، وفلتة، ونبوة، وفرطة، وكبوة، ...).
ومن أشهر المعاجم التي تأخذ بهذا الترتيب:
• معجم " الألفاظ الكتابية" لعبد الرحمن بن عيسى الهمذاني
• معجم " فقه اللغة وسر العربية " للثعالبي
• معجم " نجعة الرائد وشرعة الوارد في المترادف والمتوارد" لإبراهيم اليازجي



ويمكن حصر الأهداف التي أنشئت من اجلها المجامع اللغوية العربية فيما يلي:
• إثراء اللغة العربية بجعلها مواكبة لمتطلبات العصر
• توحيد المصطلحات العلمية وألفاظ الحضارة
• تشجيع الترجمة والتعريب لزيادة ثروة اللغة العربية وتنمية طاقاتها التعبيرية
• وضع المعاجم التي تواجه حاجات العصر
• تيسير قواعد تعليم اللغة العربية سواء من ناحية النحو أو الصرف أو الكتابة
• إحياء التراث وتحقيق أمهات الكتب العربية القديمة في شتى المجالات
==================================================  =======================

تحياتي

LoCuS

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووو اخووي على الموضووع والعلوومات القيمه* 

*لاعدمنا جديدكـ*

*تقبل مروري وتحيـــــــــــــــــــــااتي*

----------


## Taka

*مشكور اخوي ....*

----------

